# Robocopy between Windows 2000 and 2008



## boovee (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi. Here is the situation. I have robocopied users home directories data folders from our old Windows 2000 to our new 2008 server. All 100 folders with data copied fine. The users are now using the new server for their data and the share removed from the old server. However, the permissions did not copy across and consequently, eack indvidual folder is accessible by everyone. We are in a single domain running Active Directory. Question is, what robocopy script do I use to copy JUST the permissions over from the old server to the new, bearing in mind the data will have changed within each home folder on the new server? Which version of Robocopy should I use? Or will it now have to be a manual job to add the permissions on the new server (i hope not!!) TIA!!


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Welcome to TSG!

I haven't tested this, so best to test with some test data first.
use */COPY:S* plus what ever switches you used before like */S* or */E*

The default if nothing is specified is */COPYAT*, which copies the Data, Attributes, and Timestamps.

For future reference you should have used */COPYATS* (or */SEC*) or */COPYALL*

HTH

Jerry


----------



## boovee (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi, Thanks for this. I`ll give it a go and report back.Cheers


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Opps, forgot the noparse tags to prevent the smiley, this might be clearer:

The default if nothing is specified is */COPY:DAT*, which copies the Data, Attributes, and Timestamps.

For future reference you should have used */COPY:DATS* (or */SEC*) or */COPYALL*

Jerry


----------

